# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Rietsuiker versus Bietensuiker - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Rietsuiker niet beter of slechter dan bietensuiker* 

Rietsuiker is niet beter of slechter dan de klassieke suiker uit suikerbiet. Rietsuiker, gewonnen uit suikerriet, verschilt in wezen niet van bietsuiker. Chemisch gezien zijn biet- en rietsuiker gewoon hetzelfde. 
Rietsuiker is net als bietsuiker een disacharide die is opgebouwd uit glucose en fructose. 
Ze hebben allebei een samenstelling van 100% sucrose (saccharose). Beide soorten suiker leveren 4 kilocalorieën per gram. 
Alleen de kleur is doorgaans donkerder. 
Bij de productie van rietsuiker laat men het centrifugeren achterwege waardoor de gele of lichtbruine kleur behouden blijft. 
Zou die stap in het productieproces wel worden toegepast, dan blijft er suiker over van exact dezelfde samenstelling als bietsuiker. 
Ook kan een kleine hoeveelheid suikerstroop (melasse) worden toegevoegd om een bruine kleur te verkrijgen. 
Voor de gezondheid maakt het dus niet uit welke soort suiker wordt gebruikt. Rietsuiker is ook even slecht voor de tanden als bietsuiker.

Oersuiker of oerzoet of Sucanat (te koop in natuurvoedingswinkels) wordt soms aangeprezen als een gezond alternatief voor geraffineerde (riet)suiker en zelfs als een ‘suikervervanger’. 
Sucanat (een afkorting van Sugar Cane Natural) is gewone rietsuiker die echter op een andere manier wordt geproduceerd. 
Het sap wordt namelijk uit de rietstengel geperst, geconcentreerd en dan gedroogd tot een kristalachtig poeder. 
Sucanat bevat ongeveer 85% suiker (sucrose) en voor de rest kleine hoeveelheden mineralen (calcium, ijzer, fosfor en potassium), vitamines (A, B1, B2, en B6, C ) en spoorelementen (chroom, koper en zink). 
Die hoeveelheden zijn echter zo minuscuul dat men het bezwaarlijk een ‘gezond alternatief’ van gewone suiker kan noemen. 
Wel zou het iets minder schadelijk voor de tanden zijn. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

